# Hyundai hy2000i - any good?



## BreakingWind2 (Jan 3, 2008)

Wally World has the Hyundai 2000w inverter/generator on sale this week, $545.00 Cdn. Had an electrician buddy look at it and he says power wise it would be awesome for charging batteries on the hook, etc.

My concern is the weight (70lbs vs 46 for the Honda) but at a 1/3 of the price it is a little easier on the wallet. The Honda is quieter too, but.....$$$

Before everyone jumps all over...I know the Honda is better but I just need something I can take on holidays with me to charge the batteries and while at home, for use with power tools. 

Can't find any useful reviews on line so was just wondering if anybody had any experience, good or bad, with this unit.

Fair Winds
Dave


----------



## tommays (Sep 9, 2008)

YouTube - Hyundai HY2000si Generator/Inverter

seems LOUD


----------



## pillarman194 (Mar 28, 2011)

i found that the unit is very hard to start and kick very hard broke a finger stating it went back to wall mart and they told me had to shippe it back myself that was two days after i purchased the unit


----------



## lickingcardboard (Oct 21, 2010)

its from wal mart let it go buy the Honda


----------



## michaelmrc (Oct 30, 2008)

i purchased the hyundai last summer from wally world for exactly that purpose. charging the batteries etc while on the hook. first day i got it went out ran it and while very noisy did seem to work ok. idle down was poor either idle or full on. 2nd day i had it, it started to cough and sputter then gas leaked all over my cockpit from the carb making a real mess. i took it back to walmart and the lady told me they had been getting many returns of this and the 1000watt generator. went out found a good used yamaha which works perfectly and is much much quieter.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

I don't use it on the boat, but I do have the 1000w Honda gen. It is whisper quiet and will run faster/slower depending on draw. It wouldn't be that much more than the 2k you are looking at and I would think would get the recharging job done for you. And, its substantially lighter!


----------



## camperlife (May 4, 2011)

A 1000watt unit will be lighter, quieter and burn about half the fuel. So why do you want a 2000watt gen?


----------



## michaelmrc (Oct 30, 2008)

the 1000watt model works great for me. charges my batteries no problem and in the winter i can even run a little 110 heater on the 900watt selection although not both at the same time.


----------



## SVPrairieRose (Oct 10, 2009)

I got a used Honda 2000 eu for 700 bucks. Whisper quiet and bulletproof. Be patient and one will turn up.


----------



## RealityCheck (Jun 2, 2007)

On a boat, if you move it to use it... the difference between 49# and 70# would most likely be a huge difference.

I have the Honda 2000i and love it. But even at 49# it gets a bit heavy getting it into the place on the walkthru where I use it. I've gotten to the point where I don't pull it out unless I'm going to be in place for a few days as the weight at 49# plus a bit more for gas is more than I often feel like handling some evenings. The other is double that.... I would probably only use it when desperate and leave it in place when I should probably put it away.... reducing its life.

From what the others have indicated.... I'll stick with the Honda... worth every $$.

The problem with the 1000i is it just does not have the power to do a heavy charge. Even the 2000i is limited but far better faster than the 1000i.


----------



## SVPrairieRose (Oct 10, 2009)

My honda 2000 allows my magnasine charger to crank out a full 100 amps.


----------

